
Human footprint surprisingly outpaced by population and economic growth - mazsa
http://phys.org/news/2016-08-human-footprint-surprisingly-outpaced-population.html
======
mazsa
[http://www.nature.com/articles/ncomms12558](http://www.nature.com/articles/ncomms12558)

